# Medditeranean burgers



## 73saint (Feb 16, 2019)

I had some leftover lamb roast, and decided to make something with a middle eastern twist.  So I finely ground about 3.5 lbs of lamb, seasoned with olive oil, fresh garlic, fresh mint, sumac, cardamom, red pepper parsley and garlic salt. 

I also took a block of feta cheese and a couple hands full of calamata olives and mixed that up well. 

And for the veggie, fresh spinach, sautéed with onions, lemon, cumin, olive oil and a little salt. 







All the herbs and seasonings made this meat smell so good.  I immediately knew it was going to be a good meal!






Feta and calamatas.  I’ve never done a stuffed burger but I thought this would be as good a time as any.






They came out pretty well, and held together nicely.  Starting to get excited!






All ready for some charcoal.  These burgers were giants, but we’ve been avoiding bread so they will do fine on their own. 






On the old weber kettle, I love this grill














And here they are on the plate, with some sliced red onion, Roma tomato, lemon garlic aioli and fresh sautéed spinach.  


Everything was fantastic, and my belly is stuffed like the burgers!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 16, 2019)

Yummy!
*Like!*


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks mighty tasty to me  I like it !!

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

Me likes, me likes. Nice twist on the burger Saint. 

point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 16, 2019)

I came back to look at these again and remembered the Grilled Greek lamb Pockets
This meat mix would be awesome done that way, just smash the meat inside a pita and grill.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 16, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks mighty tasty to me  I like it !!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, they were great! 



gmc2003 said:


> Me likes, me likes. Nice twist on the burger Saint.
> 
> point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris!



chilerelleno said:


> I came back to look at these again and remembered the Grilled Greek lamb Pockets
> This meat mix would be awesome done that way, just smash the meat inside a pita and grill.


Thanks Chile!  I tell you the seasoning blend with the ground lamb was spot on!  I’d imagine they would go perfect in the pita as well!

Aaand, I just went and looked at that thread...oh yes indeed!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks and sounds great!
Wish I lived closer so I could crash your party.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2019)

73S, Your burgers look excellent ! like


----------



## 73saint (Feb 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Looks and sounds great!
> Wish I lived closer so I could crash your party.


Thanks Sonny, we cook for an army so there’s always plenty!



crazymoon said:


> 73S, Your burgers look excellent ! like


Thanks moon, they were really good. Well certainly make them again.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 1, 2019)

Wow! Those look and sound delicious.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 27, 2019)

I finally got around to trying these a couple weeks ago. Served them with a Greek cucumber salad. Man they were awesome and will be on the menu again soon. Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2019)

My kind of Burger    Great Job

Gary


----------



## Carvendive (May 8, 2019)

Love it! I'm going to have to do these. My twist will be to include cinnamon. Had it once that way and it's never gotten out of my mind.


----------



## 73saint (May 8, 2019)

Oh yeah...cinnamon will go well with this!!  Just be careful and don’t add too much...


----------

